# My other Hobby........Sports Photography



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, after 35 years of working for Newspapers and 30 years of shooting Weddings, I am pretty much retired now. Concentrate on Fishing, BBQ-ing and still doing something I love.......shooting Little League.

Bandelero group......can't expect much from these youngsters....except some laughs.














T-Ball gets a little more interesting, but they are still learning.



















Rookie gets more interesting.......


----------



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

Minors is a blasts.......































And Majors moved around too much for me to follow......







Over 6500 images posted to my website this year in hopes of the Parents buying a few. Some do, many don't. Saddens me sometime when times are tough like this. Still I will continue on, because I love it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2011)

Great photo's. Now we know why your Q-view always looks so good.


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)

Great pics Flash, I like the 3rd one down from the top set.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2011)

Dave, Great photo's. I went to your web site and could not figure out how to view your stuff??   I know I'm slow.   Just old age.    Dave


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Some nice photos Flash. I check out the Florida Sportsman forum alot and know you contribute there as well. I had an account but I do not post there anymore. It was a nice surprise to see you post here as well.


----------



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Dave, Great photo's. I went to your web site and could not figure out how to view your stuff??   I know I'm slow.   Just old age.    Dave




 Just click on the group you would want. CAAA Baseball, CAAA Softball, etc and it will open up a list of dates, click on that and then supply me with an email address, you can opt out of emails from me and it will open up each game.


----------



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great photo's. Now we know why your Q-view always looks so good.




 Yeah, I just picture those Pork Butts holding a baseball bat.


----------



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

Shooter1 said:


> Some nice photos Flash. I check out the Florida Sportsman forum alot and know you contribute there as well. I had an account but I do not post there anymore. It was a nice surprise to see you post here as well.




 I am one of the Moderators over there. Atleast they have it back up and running now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

Those pics are totally AWESOME !!!!

Nice job Flash!!

I'm 62 +, but I can still remember what it felt like to see an action baseball pic of myself, when I was a kid !!!

And they couldn't do pics that good, back then.

No, I didn't mean with a hammer & chisel !!!!!    Who said that ??

Thanks for the great views,

Bear


----------



## umrjake57 (Jun 22, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

Super shots Flash.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 22, 2011)

Flash excellent pictures...your taking family heirloom quality shots there. What a great way to use your talent producing lifelong memories for so many young kids!!!

My son-in-law loves photography and finally got his dream job in the Marines ...battalion combat photographer...It took three tours and 7 years to get it.... but man is he happy with his promotion.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work Dave!!!

T-Ball and little league...Glad those days are over..

Lots of great memories tho...

  Craig


----------



## michael ark (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work..... thanks for the chuckles. That last photo in the second set had me going.


----------



## lookwow (Jun 22, 2011)

And here I thought your name was refering to you being really fast.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

gotarace said:


> Flash excellent pictures...your taking family heirloom quality shots there. What a great way to use your talent producing lifelong memories for so many young kids!!!
> 
> My son-in-law loves photography and finally got his dream job in the Marines ...battalion combat photographer...It took three tours and 7 years to get it.... but man is he happy with his promotion.


Not to step on your thread Flash, but I just had another memory.

During Vietnam that was not a good job. Some big brass determined the first 7 seconds of a firefight were the most exciting, so they moved the photographer up, 6 meters behind the point man, with the squad leader right behind him. It was hard on all 3 of them, since in those days, the photographer didn't have much booby trap education.

If it was that hard for your SIL to get the job, it sounds like they're now using well trained guys for that job, instead of a guy who is only good at camera work.

I'm sure Battalion CP is much different than squad photographer too.

Bear


----------



## gotarace (Jun 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Not to step on your thread Flash, but I just had another memory.
> 
> During Vietnam that was not a good job. Some big brass determined the first 7 seconds of a firefight were the most exciting, so they moved the photographer up, 6 meters behind the point man, with the squad leader right behind him. It was hard on all 3 of them, since in those days, the photographer didn't have much booby trap education.
> 
> ...


I'm with Bear sorry flash...

Bear as battalion combat photographer he is in charge of company...platoon...squad photographers. He sorts ...files and classifies photos sent to his office. He also gets to run classes for uncle sam training field photographers. It is a gravy job...lol  He was a squad photographer for one tour after there was a injury to the original recruit and it steamrolled from there. 13 more years and he is retiring from the marines.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

gotarace said:


> I'm with Bear sorry flash...
> 
> Bear as battalion combat photographer he is in charge of company...platoon...squad photographers. He sorts ...files and classifies photos sent to his office. He also gets to run classes for uncle sam training field photographers. It is a gravy job...lol  He was a squad photographer for one tour after there was a injury to the original recruit and it steamrolled from there. 13 more years and he is retiring from the marines.


GOD love 'em!

GOD love 'em ALL!

13 years to go---Not time to carry the old short-timers stick yet.

Bear


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 22, 2011)

Flash, pic's are awesome!!!......... Not sure what you charge?

 At the next corn hole tourney I have with family and personal friends.... ALL SMF friends are Welcomed also. I want you to take the pic's.

John


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2011)

Great looking pics Dave - thanks for sharing


----------



## flash (Jun 22, 2011)

gotarace said:


> I'm with Bear sorry flash...
> 
> Bear as battalion combat photographer he is in charge of company...platoon...squad photographers. He sorts ...files and classifies photos sent to his office. He also gets to run classes for uncle sam training field photographers. It is a gravy job...lol  He was a squad photographer for one tour after there was a injury to the original recruit and it steamrolled from there. 13 more years and he is retiring from the marines.


I envy those guys, but if it had been me, I'd end up dead, concentrating on some photo instead of the bullets flying around my head. I had a friend down in the keys, that wanted me to do underwater photography, about the time JAWS came out.......nah!


----------



## gotarace (Jun 22, 2011)

Flash..lol on the jaws reference...At that time my high school job was running projectors at the local theater...Jaws played for 2 weeks straight 2 times a night...to this day i still laugh on how high people would jump and scream when the shark burst out of the water in the movie.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I could see the complete audience and it was priceless watching their reaction.

My son-in-law is a great man {i want to say kid but it doesn't fit} his home is filled with great photo's as i'm sure yours is also. I don't think in a million years he thought his hobby would turn into the job he has now in the service.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2011)

rp RibKing said:


> Flash, pic's are awesome!!!......... Not sure what you charge?
> 
> At the next corn hole tourney I have with family and personal friends.... ALL SMF friends are Welcomed also. I want you to take the pic's.
> 
> John


Corn Hole Tourney?   No Thanks!

We don't play that game in Pennsy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 23, 2011)

Flash you are a great artist thanks for sharing  these moment in time  with us.


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 23, 2011)

very nice photos


----------



## flash (Jun 23, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Flash you are a great artist thanks for sharing  these moment in time  with us.




Nah, those little kids are the artist. I just record the images.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2011)

Flash said:


> Nah, those little kids are the artist. I just record the images.


Well said!

You are however, a great recorder of Art !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Flash,

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those photos flash.  You really do some nice work there.  Capturing moments like that is an art, and your eye and experience shows.  Photography is my other hobby as well.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 27, 2011)

Flash- great shots of those kids! Somewhere in the house there is picture from back when I use to umpire little league games. Shot is of the catcher tagging out the runner from third with me making the call from behind the plate   .  The guy that took the picture was the catcher's grandpa and he took the pic over the right field fence and since I was in the shot, he gave me a copy. IIRC the grand dad worked for one of the daily papers.


----------



## flash (Jun 27, 2011)

Dutch said:


> Flash- great shots of those kids! Somewhere in the house there is picture from back when I use to umpire little league games. Shot is of the catcher tagging out the runner from third with me making the call from behind the plate   .  The guy that took the picture was the catcher's grandpa and he took the pic over the right field fence and since I was in the shot, he gave me a copy. IIRC the grand dad worked for one of the daily papers.




 If I get a great shot involving the umps, I try to get a photo to them. Some move around so much it is hard to do.













This little hellfire behind the plate was like a stone wall when it came to runners trying to take her on.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 27, 2011)

Flash said:


> If I get a great shot involving the umps, I try to get a photo to them. Some move around so much it is hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


        Redheads..........nuf said..........Dave


----------

